
Innovation, not Location - tomh
http://informationarbitrage.com/post/940364851/innovation-not-location
======
hasenj
I agree with that, a lot.

I've read several essays for PG where he goes on and on about how startups can
only clump in Silicon Valley, and stuff like that, which I find irrational.

I think I'll get a lot of heat for saying this, but his views on this issue
are not too unrelated to his other views on "equality", "wealth" and "power",
which remind me of this speech
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du2mLuK9edk#t=24s>

I'm not trying to suggest that PG is racist, but his views on these topics do
seem to represent a mild form of what's in that video. Namely, that America is
better than the rest of the world.

Starting a web startup is really cheap and doesn't require any special kind of
funding. All the information is available through the internet, experience can
be gained by engaging with the open source community and working on open
source projects. You don't need to be in a specific place.

